# What groin guard do you use?



## Mandirigma

Any recommendations would be great.

Im currently using this one:

Paragon Martial Arts MMA ProtectionÂ -Â Evolution Fightwear Groin Guard

but Ive got such a bad friction burn at near my balls. I wear them over my boxers.

Im looking for another type, what would you recommend? Leather?

Also, with the compression style ones, would they be fine to wear everyday without stinking too much?

Can I wear them over a pair of boxers?


----------



## rsp84

Its recommended to wear the ones that cover all the way under the groin, incase of kicks flying directly up, but i usually wear a cricket cup (or metal thai cup) in a jock strap over the boxers, and can slip the cup in when needed during sparring. If you get an all in one thai elasticad groin guard (one with the bottom protection) it can be worn over the boxers, or shorts, that way you wont have the hygene issue, just washing it as often as you do with the shorts.


----------



## Mandirigma

Thanks rsp.

The thai metal cup Ive seen, not sure about the other type youve mentioned, got a link?


----------



## Si-K

Go for a Thai metal cup everytime imo:thumb.


----------



## marc

Si-K said:


> Go for a Thai metal cup everytime imo:thumb.


You keep using the wrong smiles dick head


----------



## rsp84

heres the thai metal one, uses straps to tie it on

Deep Blue Fightwear > Sandee > Sandee Thai Metal Groin Guard

heres the one thats most popular for protection right under the groin

T-Sport PU Groin Guard - Mens - White CE Medium New on eBay (end time 07-Jan-10 11:36:07 GMT)


----------



## Mandirigma

The t sport one looks good, will try something like that.

Dont like the Sandee one, cant be bothered with the kafuffle when I go for a pee or poop.

Thanks rsp.

What one do you use though?


----------



## rsp84

Not trained in over a year, but i have had the t-sport, but usually stick with the jockstrap and cricket cup as it allows movement a lot easier. Both can be put on over the boxers, and the t-sport is always just put on over the shorts. The way i see it as is, even if its made of metal, your nuts still get rattled about after a kick :laugh: but for competition, defo use the ones that go under to protect yourself, any hard blow can result in damage.


----------



## Si-K

marc said:


> You keep using the wrong smiles dick head


:spam errr I mean o: ...it's got something to do with the spacing I did actually press the :thumb button.


----------



## Romeo

HAYABUSA GLOVES, HAYABUSA SHIN GUARDS, HAYABUSA THAI PADS, RASHGUARDS, SANDEE GLOVES, HAYABUSA MMA GLOVES

Got me one of those. Had a mate kick me in the nuts with those on and barely felt a thing. (Not srs)

Kidding aside, they barely move during MMA sparring or drilling. 5 star groin guard.


----------



## Mandirigma

Cheers fellah, read a few bad reviews about them so will steer clear.

The reviews were that the shorts were great but the cup doesnt securely stay in place and you have to keep adjusting it.


----------



## Romeo

I'm pretty small for my age (5'6 at 19, barely 10 stone but bulking my way up to 12) so that may have something to do with it.

Offtopic: I'm Pinoy as well. Where do you train bro?


----------



## Mandirigma

Romeo said:


> I'm pretty small for my age (5'6 at 19, barely 10 stone but bulking my way up to 12) so that may have something to do with it.
> 
> Offtopic: I'm Pinoy as well. Where do you train bro?


Do you mean small penis?! :laugh:

I train in East London but live in South, you?


----------



## Romeo

Mandirigma said:


> Do you mean small penis?! :laugh:
> 
> I train in East London but live in South, you?


Surprisingly unproportional in the best ways. HAHA.

Training in Hammersmith, live somewhere in the South-West.


----------



## Mandirigma

What do you practice?

Hey lads, which one out of these would you get?

The adidas one seems less bulky but not sure if its worth double the price of the rogue.

Adidas

Boxing Protective Gear - Adidas Men's PU Boxing Groin Guard

Rogue

Rogue MMA equipment - Rogue Competition Pro Series Groin Guard - Fight Superstore


----------

